
Uber had the chance to do the tight thing with tipping but it failed - - uladzislau
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/17/15331676/uber-tipping-app-option-failed-nyc
======
marssaxman
The right thing to do with tipping is to abandon the whole system, everywhere.
It is obsolete and unfair.

------
cletus
I can't disagree with this more. Lack of tipping is precisely why I use Uber
and don't use Lyft. I hate tipping.

I want transparent pricing.

